# Help about Visa and marriage



## jjjking (Jul 6, 2016)

Hello,

I am new here. I just need help regarding some visa issues. I have a girlfriend in the Philippines for 3 years now and we have a 1 year old daughter. I was not here when she was born and so she was registered under the last name of my girlfiend. We do plan to get married later on this year. My question will be, once we get married, do I have to file an adoption paper for my own daughter? So I can change her last name to mine? We went to Makati City hall and asked how can I change her last name to mine, this is 1 month after she was born and the lady said either 1. i present 3 legal document that shows my name and my daughters name (life insurance-thats all she gave as an example) or 2.wait til she is bound to go to school and present those documents needed for school that i am the dad. So im thinking is the adoption the only option i have?

As for the visa, if we get married in the Philippines, what visa shall my wife apply for? 

thank you


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I hope someone else can also chime in and give some advice, I found a spot of frequently asked questions on the Philippine Statistics Authority, here's a link. https://psa.gov.ph/civilregistration/problems-and-solutions/birth-certificate

Gives the instructions on what to do.


----------



## jjjking (Jul 6, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I hope someone else can also chime in and give some advice, I found a spot of frequently asked questions on the Philippine Statistics Authority.
> 
> Gives the instructions on what to do.


Thank you. I checked the link and it looks like I just have to sign or get some affidavit done. i wonder why the satff designated at birth certificate correction at Makati City Hall (may daughter is born in Makati medical center) did not mention this but rather gave me and my girlfriend the complicated process.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

jjjking said:


> Thank you. I checked the link and it looks like I just have to sign or get some affidavit done. i wonder why the satff designated at birth certificate correction at Makati City Hall (may daughter is born in Makati medical center) did not mention this but rather gave me and my girlfriend the complicated process.


Everything in the Philippines can be complicated, often to our eye unnecessarily. As to visa you need a spouse visa for your wife, or fiance vise if not married yet. Your daughter needs to aquire her British citizenship as she is British by birth. I would do that first as it is likely to take the longest. If the name change becomes a big hassle we changed my wife's sons name in the UK by deed poll. This changed name is what is shown on his British passport. It would be worth asking whilst aquiring your daugther British citizenship if you can have your name applied before or as you get her British passport.


----------



## jjjking (Jul 6, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Everything in the Philippines can be complicated, often to our eye unnecessarily. As to visa you need a spouse visa for your wife, or fiance vise if not married yet. Your daughter needs to aquire her British citizenship as she is British by birth. I would do that first as it is likely to take the longest. If the name change becomes a big hassle we changed my wife's sons name in the UK by deed poll. This changed name is what is shown on his British passport. It would be worth asking whilst aquiring your daugther British citizenship if you can have your name applied before or as you get her British passport.


Now this gets a bit more complicated when talking about passports. We will have a family trip later this year and my girlfiend is scheduled next week to get a passport for my daughter, the passport is valid for 6 years, and in the passport (Philippine passport) it will show that her last name is that of her mom. Will this be an issue in the future once we get married and (hopefully) change my daugters last name?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Our sons Philippine passport still shows his mothers name. We decided to live with it as it's less hassle than trying to change it.


----------



## jjjking (Jul 6, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Our sons Philippine passport still shows his mothers name. We decided to live with it as it's less hassle than trying to change it.


I see. thank you. i have a few more questions. i am really new to this and have only started to check everything legally.

if and when we get married in the Philippines, and successfuly change my daughters last name, and my wife, files for a spouse visa to go with me in the UK, what will they need from me and my wife for us to bring my daughter with us in the UK? Say by that time my daughter is 2 years old? Does she need a visa as well?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Try starting here; https://www.gov.uk/apply-uk-visa.

Your daughter as a British citizen does not need a visa if travelling on her British passport.


----------



## jjjking (Jul 6, 2016)

[QUOTE
Your daughter as a British citizen does not need a visa if travelling on her British passport.[/QUOTE]

my daughter was born in the Philippines. If we are able to change his last name, that doesnt make her a citizen yet, and i dont think we will be able to leave her in the philippines if both of us are in the UK. althought my mother-in-law will be more than happy to look after her, but, i just really want both of them in the UK with me.

thanks for the link. I will check it.


----------

